# ASPC/AMHR Club of N. Tx Halloween Spooktacular Show



## Karen S (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello to All,

The annual Halloween Spooktacular show held by the ASPC/AMHR Club of North Texas will be coming up on October 25, 26, 27, 2013 at the Somervell County Expo Center in Glen Rose Texas. If you've not ever attended our Halloween Show, please know you are invited to come join us. You can obtain your show information from Double SS Show Management..Tracey Slagle..Show Manager (www.doublessshowmanagement.com)...308-624-0212 or you can go to the club's website....www.aspcamhrntexas.com

I wanted to let everyone know that the Doggie Costume Class....cost $5 and the Adult Non-rated costume class....$5 will be held Saturday evening. These were omitted fromt he show premium and entry form. You can enter at the show. Also don't forget to bring your candy for the kid's trick or treating through the barn. Come join us for a howling good time!

Karen Shaw

ASPC/AMHR Club of N. Texas


----------

